# OK, I gotta hand it to you Southerners



## Lunatic Wrench (May 13, 2018)

Now I've lived in the Seattle metro area for 50 years, the Rockies and the Cascade Mnt. rangers do a good job of filtering anything weird from the south and east.
Mrs. Wrench said we're having chicken for dinner, how do I want it, the KFC commercial for chicken and waffles popped into my head. 
Now this just sounds way bizzare to us Northerners, but hey if KFC is selling it, there's got to be something there.
Mrs. Wrench buys off on this so she heads to the kitchen.
Wow, it's really good, chalk one up for Southern cuisine.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Lunatic Wrench said:


> Now I've lived in the Seattle metro area for 50 years, the Rockies and the Cascade Mnt. rangers do a good job of filtering anything weird from the south and east.
> Mrs. Wrench said we're having chicken for dinner, how do I want it, the KFC commercial for chicken and waffles popped into my head.
> Now this just sounds way bizzare to us Northerners, but hey if KFC is selling it, there's got to be something there.
> Mrs. Wrench buys off on this so she heads to the kitchen.
> Wow, it's really good, chalk one up for Southern cuisine.


Okay, I do not want this to offend you because I have read many, many of your posts and I respect you. But... I also spent about 3 1/2 years commuting to Issaquah, WA at least 2 weeks per month. I loved my time there. Your area is beautiful. You have it all, mountains, water, etc. But your crazies give a new meaning to the word!

God did not construct the Cascades to keep the weirdos from the South out. He constructed the Cascades to keep the weirdos from the west IN! Sorry, but that's a fact.

If you get rid of the liberals, the hippies, the dopers and whores, I will move there in a heartbeat. But in the meantime, it is too close to a Jefferson Airplane acid rock song lyrics for me to even want to visit.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Lunatic Wrench said:


> Now I've lived in the Seattle metro area for 50 years, the Rockies and the Cascade Mnt. rangers do a good job of filtering anything weird from the south and east.
> Mrs. Wrench said we're having chicken for dinner, how do I want it, the KFC commercial for chicken and waffles popped into my head.
> Now this just sounds way bizzare to us Northerners, but hey if KFC is selling it, there's got to be something there.
> Mrs. Wrench buys off on this so she heads to the kitchen.
> Wow, it's really good, chalk one up for Southern cuisine.


KFC is blah. I wish I had the time and you had the time to come to the South so I could treat you to some real Southern cooking. Deadly cooking. The Southern life expectancy isn't as long as the rest of the country, but we believe in quality and not quantity.


----------



## Lunatic Wrench (May 13, 2018)

Inor said:


> Okay, I do not want this to offend you because I have read many, many of your posts and I respect you. But... I also spent about 3 1/2 years commuting to Issaquah, WA at least 2 weeks per month. I loved my time there. Your area is beautiful. You have it all, mountains, water, etc. But your crazies give a new meaning to the word!
> 
> God did not construct the Cascades to keep the weirdos from the South out. He constructed the Cascades to keep the weirdos from the west IN! Sorry, but that's a fact.
> 
> If you get rid of the liberals, the hippies, the dopers and whores, I will move there in a heartbeat. But in the meantime, it is too close to a Jefferson Airplane acid rock song lyrics for me to even want to visit.


I was just trying to make the point that the mountains keep the weird from down yonder from migrating to the weird on up in these here parts.
You do have to factor in, to a certain degree, that up over here is really close to those upper western northers across the border. I've spent some time up there, even dated a gal from up there for some time. They got their own brand of weird and I think some of it may have filtered down here and blended with our weird a bit. I mean how can you truly trust people from a country that don't even know how to make proper bacon, and think sliding a rock on ice is a sport, I'm just sayin.



Denton said:


> KFC is blah. I wish I had the time and you had the time to come to the South so I could treat you to some real Southern cooking. Deadly cooking. The Southern life expectancy isn't as long as the rest of the country, but we believe in quality and not quantity.


Real southern cooking would probably light my head on fire, with my delicate northern disposition and all. But as long as there's ice cold beer on hand I'd give it a go.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Lunatic Wrench said:


> I was just trying to make the point that the mountains keep the weird from down yonder from migrating to the weird on up in these here parts.
> You do have to factor in, to a certain degree, that up over here is really close to those upper western northers across the border. I've spent some time up there, even dated a gal from up there for some time. They got their own brand of weird and I think some of it may have filtered down here and blended with our weird a bit. I mean how can you truly trust people from a country that don't even know how to make proper bacon, and think sliding a rock on ice is a sport, I'm just sayin.
> 
> Real southern cooking would probably light my head on fire, with my delicate northern disposition and all. But as long as there's ice cold beer on hand I'd give it a go.


Oh, we got the beer, but you drink iced tea with Southern food. I think it's a law or something.


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

I made a fine gumbo this weekend. I agree with Denton, KFC sucks for fried chicken. There is also something pretty creepy about that new commercial they are showing with trying the Colonel trying to make out with the Aunt Jemima bottle.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

stevekozak said:


> I made a fine gumbo this weekend. I agree with Denton, KFC sucks for fried chicken. There is also something pretty creepy about that new commercial they are showing with trying the Colonel trying to make out with the Aunt Jemima bottle.


Did someone say _gumbo_?!? :tango_face_grin:


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Are we talking about chicken 'n waffles?

Has anybody else tried Chili's Honey Chipotle Chicken Crispers on Waffles?


> Crispers on top of Belgian waffles. Topped with bacon, jalapeños, ancho-chile ranch. Served with fries & honey-chipotle sauce.


Legend says, if you put one on top of your head, your tongue will beat your brains out to get to it. As of yet, none have dared to test it.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Lunatic Wrench said:


> I was just trying to make the point that the mountains keep the weird from down yonder from migrating to the weird on up in these here parts.
> You do have to factor in, to a certain degree, that up over here is really close to those upper western northers across the border. I've spent some time up there, even dated a gal from up there for some time. They got their own brand of weird and I think some of it may have filtered down here and blended with our weird a bit. I mean how can you truly trust people from a country that don't even know how to make proper bacon, and think sliding a rock on ice is a sport, I'm just sayin.


You are absolutely correct. Canada is NOT a real country. We are talking about a country that does not even have enough self-respect to put pictures of their own people on their money. (Not that Canada has anybody that has done anything worthy of having their portrait on currency.)

As I write this, I am sitting in a hotel room in eastern Toronto. I am sure when the RCMP reads this post, and they will, 6 of them, dressed in their finest black tacticool garb will break down my hotel room door and very politely surrender to me.

This is a country where it is perfectly legal to mail order pot over the internet but walking into the local diner and ordering a malted milk will get you 25-to-life!

That is not say everything in Canada is awful. I am pretty sure that poutine is one of the fundamental building blocks of life, the universe and everything. But Canadian Bacon needs to be classified as a weapon of mass destruction and stiff sanctions need to be put in place until they stop production of such an abomination! Furthermore, Canadians should not be allowed to even THINK about BBQ! It's for the children!


----------



## Salma21 (Mar 26, 2019)

stevekozak said:


> I made a fine gumbo this weekend. I agree with Denton, KFC sucks for fried chicken. There is also something pretty creepy about that new commercial they are showing with trying the Colonel trying to make out with the Aunt Jemima bottle.


+1


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Salma21 said:


> +1


Related to " Rossline +1 " ?

Funny "Rossline" appears to be gone hmmm imagine that.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

+1


How does that even work?


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Deebo said:


> +1
> 
> How does that even work?


Apparently it agrees with- "Colonel trying to make out with the Aunt Jemima"


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

when I put only "+1"
It says not enough characterrs


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Wrench,
I gotta ask ya …. what in the world are ya talking about? I have enjoyed the finest southern cuisine that can be had, whether on my back patio or in a restaurant. But …. I ain't never put any damn yard bird on my waffles. I figured it was a Yankee thing (sorry Illini for the regional bigotry again).

So .…. I gotta ask, who has tried this and ruined a perfectly good waffle?


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

A Watchman said:


> Wrench,
> I gotta ask ya &#8230;. what in the world are ya talking about? I have enjoyed the finest southern cuisine that can be had, whether on my back patio or in a restaurant. But &#8230;. I ain't never put any damn yard bird on my waffles. I figured it was a Yankee thing (sorry Illini for the regional bigotry again).
> 
> So .&#8230;. I gotta ask, who has tried this and ruined a perfectly good waffle?


Nope it ain't from the north. Chicken is for dumplings not waffles.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

I will try it for yall..
+1 BEETCHES


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

hawgrider said:


> Related to " Rossline +1 " ?
> 
> Funny "Rossline" appears to be gone hmmm imagine that.


"Rossline" is gone for the same reason this newbie will likely be booted.
They are either bots or tracking accounts.
They hide an image of a white 1x1 pixel in their reply.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Kauboy said:


> "Rossline" is gone for the same reason this newbie will likely be booted.
> They are either bots or tracking accounts.
> They hide an image of a white 1x1 pixel in their reply.


I *reported the post* early this morning. I suspect the same shenanigans as the last one.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Nice work @Cricket! I now see you sent him to the gallows.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

A Watchman said:


> Wrench,
> I gotta ask ya &#8230;. what in the world are ya talking about? I have enjoyed the finest southern cuisine that can be had, whether on my back patio or in a restaurant. But &#8230;. I ain't never put any damn yard bird on my waffles. I figured it was a Yankee thing (sorry Illini for the regional bigotry again).
> 
> So .&#8230;. I gotta ask, who has tried this and ruined a perfectly good waffle?


The first place I heard of Chicken and Waffles was at Gladys Knight's restaurant in downtown Atlanta. I think it is closed now, but Chicken and Waffles is popular amongst the democrats in Atlanta.

https://www.tripadvisor.com/Restaur...Chicken_Waffles_Concepts-Atlanta_Georgia.html


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Slippy said:


> The first place I heard of Chicken and Waffles was at Gladys Knight's restaurant in downtown Atlanta. I think it is closed now, but Chicken and Waffles is popular amongst the democrats in Atlanta.
> 
> https://www.tripadvisor.com/Restaur...Chicken_Waffles_Concepts-Atlanta_Georgia.html


Excellent Slip .... but ya failed to answer the damn question.

Have you ever put a yard bird on your waffles? :vs_laugh:


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

KFC is to Southerners like Taco Bell is to San Diego, Ca


----------



## StratMaster (Dec 26, 2017)

Steve40th said:


> KFC is to Southerners like Taco Bell is to San Diego, Ca


When I am in the south, I eat the hell out of grits!!!! Nobody, and I mean NOBODY serves grits on the left coast.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

A Watchman said:


> Excellent Slip .... but ya failed to answer the damn question.
> 
> Have you ever put a yard bird on your waffles? :vs_laugh:


I had yard bird on waffles once at IHOP. I could not handle the aftertaste. It tasted like welfare and for two days after I had the burning desire to steal a piece of shit Cadillac!


----------



## Lunatic Wrench (May 13, 2018)

A Watchman said:


> Wrench,
> I gotta ask ya &#8230;. what in the world are ya talking about? I have enjoyed the finest southern cuisine that can be had, whether on my back patio or in a restaurant. But &#8230;. I ain't never put any damn yard bird on my waffles. I figured it was a Yankee thing (sorry Illini for the regional bigotry again).
> 
> So .&#8230;. I gotta ask, who has tried this and ruined a perfectly good waffle?


Well it ain't from up here, and most all y'all are south of me, so...


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

StratMaster said:


> When I am in the south, I eat the hell out of grits!!!! Nobody, and I mean NOBODY serves grits on the left coast.


Mostly known as cheese grits here. Melted butter and a little cheese .... Oh my!


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Inor said:


> I had yard bird on waffles once at IHOP. I could not handle the aftertaste. It tasted like welfare and for two days after I had the burning desire to steal a piece of shit Cadillac!


Exactly as I would have imagined. Another failure by the dumbass pro welfare liberals to be meaningful.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

StratMaster said:


> When I am in the south, I eat the hell out of grits!!!! Nobody, and I mean NOBODY serves grits on the left coast.


'Round here we call grits Georgia Ice Cream. :vs_cool:

Seasoned with butter and salt. Some like hot sauce as well.:tango_face_smile:


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Denton said:


> Oh, we got the beer, but you drink iced tea with Southern food. I think it's a law or something.


Iced SWEET tea.
Ask for sweet tea UP Nawth and they are totally confused.

Likewise when a Northern visitor here orders tea in a restaurant and complains when it has enough sugar in it to sink the Queen Mary.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Slippy said:


> The first place I heard of Chicken and Waffles was at Gladys Knight's restaurant in downtown Atlanta. I think it is closed now, but Chicken and Waffles is popular amongst the democrats in Atlanta.
> 
> https://www.tripadvisor.com/Restaur...Chicken_Waffles_Concepts-Atlanta_Georgia.html





A Watchman said:


> Excellent Slip .... but ya failed to answer the damn question.
> 
> Have you ever put a yard bird on your waffles? :vs_laugh:


Never have I put a yard bird upon a waffle...again, it is a delicacy reserved for democrats who reside in and around Atlanta...:vs_smile:


----------



## Lunatic Wrench (May 13, 2018)

I will say I had lumped chicken waffles in with bacon wrapped donuts (WTH) but now I may just have to try the donuts.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Until we cooked and ate our own "fairly organic" chickens, I had no idea how artificial store bought chicken is,
Hint: They ain't supposed to be that fat and juicy. Its not natural.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Lunatic Wrench said:


> I will say I had lumped chicken waffles in with bacon wrapped donuts (WTH) but now I may just have to try the donuts.


I bought some bacon donuts a few weeks ago. I like bacon. I like donuts. I didn't like bacon donuts.


----------



## Lunatic Wrench (May 13, 2018)

Denton said:


> I bought some bacon donuts a few weeks ago. I like bacon. I like donuts. I didn't like bacon donuts.


I'm not known to live life on the edge, but I may just risk your intended advice and step out on the fringes and give them a try.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Lunatic Wrench said:


> I'm not known to live life on the edge, but I may just risk your intended advice and step out on the fringes and give them a try.


Hope you like them.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Until we cooked and ate our own "fairly organic" chickens, I had no idea how artificial store bought chicken is,
> Hint: They ain't supposed to be that fat and juicy. Its not natural.


When a chicken leg is the size of a turkey leg you know sumpthin ain't right!!


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Denton said:


> I bought some bacon donuts a few weeks ago. I like bacon. I like donuts. I didn't like bacon donuts.


God just never intended for some things to be "mated up", know what I mean?


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

Wrench, wait til you try some shrimp & grits. Now that's a little bowl full of heaven!


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

Boss Dog said:


> Wrench, wait til you try some shrimp & grits. Now that's a little bowl full of heaven!


I had some using Pimento cheese. never thought I would ever like that cheese, but it was fantastic.. It was at ACMEs in Isle of Palms, SC


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Wet Willie Grits Aint Groceries...


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

hawgrider said:


> When a chicken leg is the size of a turkey leg you know sumpthin ain't right!!


I think one huge reason for the high rates of cancer here in America is all the chemicals and crap we eat.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Slippy said:


> Wet Willie Grits Aint Groceries...


I looked like that in '73.
Except my hair was longer and I had a beard. 
And, mmmmmmm, hippie chicks!!!!
Man, those were the days. What little I remember, anyway.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

...and I looked a lot like the tall skinny kid with glasses wearing the hawaaiin flowerdy shirt 2nd from left back in '73...:vs_smile:


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Slippy said:


> ...and I looked a lot like the tall skinny kid with glasses wearing the hawaaiin flowerdy shirt 2nd from left back in '73...:vs_smile:
> 
> View attachment 96855


I wasn't even a gleam in my Daddy's eye yet in '73.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## StratMaster (Dec 26, 2017)

OK... I was a musician in the 70's, so have a chuckle.









Hard to believe this skinny longhair turned into muscled up conservative/constitutionalist.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

To be honest, those days were pretty ugly for Vietnam Veterans.
But I was well trained in the art of camouflage. 
I blended right in.


----------



## Lunatic Wrench (May 13, 2018)

rice paddy daddy said:


> I think one huge reason for the high rates of cancer here in America is all the chemicals and crap we eat.


and breath.

About 15 years ago Mrs Wrench and I started reducing our processed food intake, we didn't abolish it, but cut back drastically. We stopped salting our food at the table, just a pinch for cooking,
now when we eat some processed food we used to like we pretty much gage on it due to all the salt.

On the lighter side of thing, one odd snack I miss now that I'm lactose intolerant is a glass of apple sauce and milk with a peanut butter and banana sandwich.


----------



## txmarine6531 (Nov 18, 2015)

My fiance is from LA, so happy I'm marrying a true Cajun girl. Her cooking is amazing. But yes, chicken and waffles is pretty good. Southern food is just better all around. I've had northern food, not nearly enough flavor for me, with all due respect. A couple friends live in WY, a legit Mexican restaurant opened up and shut down soon after. The locals didn't like it, couldn't handle the heat and flavors, they like the bland Mexican food from up there. Friends thought for a short time their prayers had been answered. I feel bad for them.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

txmarine6531 said:


> My fiance is from LA, so happy I'm marrying a true Cajun girl. Her cooking is amazing. But yes, chicken and waffles is pretty good. Southern food is just better all around. I've had northern food, not nearly enough flavor for me, with all due respect. A couple friends live in WY, a legit Mexican restaurant opened up and shut down soon after. The locals didn't like it, couldn't handle the heat and flavors, they like the bland Mexican food from up there. Friends thought for a short time their prayers had been answered. I feel bad for them.


So .... are you saying that if we spice up our mexcan food a bit more the yankees and there liberal ways will go home?


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

A Watchman said:


> So .... are you saying that if we spice up our mexcan food a bit more the yankees and there liberal ways will go home?


just tell 'em what the meat is in REAL Texas chili. :vs_laugh:


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

rice paddy daddy said:


> just tell 'em what the meat is in REAL Texas chili. :vs_laugh:


:vs_shocked:


----------



## txmarine6531 (Nov 18, 2015)

A Watchman said:


> So .... are you saying that if we spice up our mexcan food a bit more the yankees and there liberal ways will go home?


I think we should


----------



## txmarine6531 (Nov 18, 2015)

rice paddy daddy said:


> just tell 'em what the meat is in REAL Texas chili. :vs_laugh:


Meat don't matter, as long as there's no beans in it. Beans don't go in chili. NO BEANS! NO BEANS! NO BEANS!


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

Carolina Reapers should be put in everything we serve, to keep the real deplorable's out of the south..
Reapers ground up into powder and put in pickles.. Yummy.


----------

